
Data: 6000 startups' business performance compared to fundraising success - andrew_gust
https://gust.com/launch/blog/using-data-to-give-startup-founders-fundraising-feedback
======
sharemywin
Reminds me of something my Dad said a long time ago. The less you need the
money the more likely you are to get it. He was talking about business
lending, but I suppose the same goes for investing.

~~~
andrew_gust
the overall trends we saw in the data reflected how investors really think
about startups, which is based on risk. the more progress you can show with
the funds you've used so far, the less risky your startup will look to
investors.

~~~
sharemywin
I get it. And I wouldn't "risk" my money any differently.

